
The desktop belongs to Electron - n-izem
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/5/16/17361696/chrome-os-electron-desktop-applications-apple-microsoft-google
======
bouncing
Electron is the new Java+Swing.

It does work on every major desktop platform. It takes a while to load, uses
more RAM, and is noticeably slower. Its apps have basic native features, like
system tray/indicator support, but never support them very well and break
metaphors used by truly native apps.

Electron is great for having an "offering" of a native app that's really just
your web app with an installer. But the experience is never great.

